# Bad Wood



## hawksouth (Aug 3, 2015)

I've got a shot at some FREE Maple and Pecan, but both trees have

Black hollowed out cores in the center of their trunks. If I leave this section alone is the rest of the wood

ok for smoking?


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 3, 2015)

Honestly I don't think even the hollowed out sections will be bad to use. Most likely the tree was hit by lightning or in a fire at some time in their lives and it natural charcoal.
Take a couple of pieces and build a fire with them, I doubt you notice any difference between that and other wood other than it may burn a little longer!


----------



## hawksouth (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback, I thought it would be ok to use, I just didn't want to make bad smoke or get someone sick.


----------

